# Sourdough Boule In The Making.



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 22, 2021)

There are loads of recipes on sourdough.

Didnt know that making bread was enjoyable and easy. It just takes some practice and time.

I'm still pretty much a noob to this.
I did find one that i really like (besides the poolish)

Here is what i'm using for this SG Boule.







Measure out 500g of the flour in separate bowl.






50g of my mature starter. Zero the scale






Add 350g filtered water.






Loosly mix the starter and water. 






Add to the starter/water the 500g flour and 4g salt.
I use a spoon until it gets to stiff to stir then i glove up and mix and rotate.






Not very organized but it will come together.






The RV is a nice 77*

Cover and let rest for an hour.






BBL


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 22, 2021)

Good start!  Looking forward for more.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 22, 2021)

Ready for my first pull and fold.












Still gotta work on technique
Cover for an hour.






My second pull and fold.






Got 2 more pull and fold to do yet.

BBL


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 22, 2021)

Waiting for the bake.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 22, 2021)

Done folding.

Cover and BF over night.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks good, the Weber is waiting.....


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 22, 2021)

It’s alive!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 23, 2021)

I so love making SD!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 23, 2021)

Over night BP.  

Almost over the top.






Banneton is floured real good..
Cover and in the fridge for 5 hours.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 23, 2021)

Oh yeah!  cant wait to the finished loaf!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 23, 2021)

Looking good.  The finished loaf should be a loaf of beauty and deliciousness! 

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2021)

Dang Rick, your turning into a baker, instead of a sausage maker!
I guess when your the best sausage maker around, it’s time to conquer something else. It took Judy years to perfect her sourdough recipes, but she is a real pro now!! I think you will be too!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks Al.
Im still a noob on the bread making. Can Judy give me some tips.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone.

Boule came out of the banneton pretty good. I made a few scores on it.






Did a cold bake. No pre heat of the dutch.
Had the kettle at 450* Baked for 30 mins.






Rotate and take the lid off. 22 mins






Finish off to crisp up some






Cool for 1.5 hours. If you cut it while hot it could release steam and make the middle mushy






Cut end off.












Serving with butter, chimichurri and some sliced grilled chicken breast.
The 5 of us ate all but 3 slices,


----------

